# Steam Cleaning Rubber



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Bumpers, trim etc

Is it better to just use the nozzle and "push" the steam into an MF (with the dirt) or follow it?

On big rubber bumper sections, treat first with an APC scrubbed and then steam or APC and just steam?

(can you tell I have just bought a steamer :lol


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

First of all welcome to the steam club. :lol:

Can you be more specific as to what you are trying to do as far as your plastic trims. Polish removal. General cleaning and also is is textured or not.?

This could help people giving advise.
Gordon


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Rubber on the windows (around the front & rear screen) removing general grime and trim products.

Textured rubber trim & bumpers.

Want em "deep" cleaned for product application.

Oh and not forgetting the mud guards too :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Rubber of any type requires a bit of care. As to much heat of steam can cause these to dry out and loose there flexibility. So I would not apply direct steam to these. Safe distance and better to direct onto a MF. 

Textured bumper are more harder wearing. so can take direct pressure as well as heat.

The use of APC can also be used as in any chemicals. But with the addition of heat and steam will move up to the next level. In cleaning.

There is nothing stopping you applying the APC leave to dwell the work in with a brush and steam at the same time. Nice deep clean as in textured finishes.
Finish off with a wipe with an MF.

This can be good on old mildew molded trims.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

just been thinking of sunroof seals, see alot of them mouldy and grubby, but as you state, to close with the pressure/steam and could make them clean but dry and crack, which would let water in.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

has your steamer got any adjustment as to pressure.??

make and model would help as i can check the spec.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

vax 081b


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok I don't have one of these. But I know a man who does.
I will send him a link to this thread.
But for what I can see it is quite powerful in the pressure deployment. 3.5 bar. Temp and cant seem to find.
But the good point is you can adjust the pressure to your needs.

If you decide to do the seals around the sun roof and window rubbers. Spray with a touch of APC. and apply the steam low to start with and a safe distance. See how you get on. If needed working between distance and pressure gradually build up to you get a happy medium.
When I say direct pressure. I don't want you holding the nozzle right up close and forcing the steam at the seal.
You external seal on the sun roof are just that. It is designed to take up the expansion and contraction of the roof, and are not designed as a water proof seal. It is the inner seals that prevent water penetration.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ I think the big man is right. Care on rubber so start with some distance and keep an MF cloth over the end of the steam nozzle if you're going to put it on rubber.

I havent done rubber seals etc but start with it turned down a bit and go carefully.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

Going to try it today on bumpers and see what happens.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Steam where you need steam.

Don't bother when traditional methods suit best.

APC and a brush is what I would use before melting the seals!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Dougster said:


> Steam where you need steam.
> 
> Don't bother when traditional methods suit best.
> 
> APC and a brush is what I would use before melting the seals!!


I agree, I use steam a lot but never on rubbers. Great on leather, dashboards, airvents and getting polish marks off plastic trim is many uses.

I use it for wheel arches, calipers and back of alloys when I thake them off. I have cleaned my van with the steamer as well.


----------

